# UK Iraq Pullout Rumours



## big bad john (7 Mar 2006)

People of all ranks have now started talking about pullout scheduales for trrops in Iraq.

http://www.channel4.com/news/content/news-storypage.jsp?id=1745002

http://www.guardian.co.uk/Iraq/Story/0,,1725556,00.html

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.jhtml?xml=/news/2006/03/07/nirq107.xml&sSheet=/news/2006/03/07/ixnewstop.html

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,2-2073392,00.html

Iraq pullout by summer 2008
By Jonathan Richards



THE majority of British troops should be out of Iraq by the summer of 2008, the Army’s most senior officer in Baghdad has said. 
Lieutenant-General Nick Houghton, who is second in command of allied forces in Iraq, said that a four-stage disengagement of Britain’s 8,000-strong contingent was likely to begin this spring or at the latest by the end of the summer. “There is a fine line between staying too long and leaving too soon,” he said. 

The gradual handover of authority for the four provinces under British control would ensure that the Iraqi people understood that British troops were not going to stay for ever. 

“A military transition over two years has a reasonable chance of avoiding the pitfalls of overstaying our welcome but gives us the best opportunity of consolidating the Iraqi security force,” General Houghton told The Daily Telegraph. 

The timetable would only be adhered to if sectarian tensions, which are at an all-time high after the destruction of a Shia mosque in Samarra, did not worsen. Tony Blair has until now refused to lay out a timetable for the withdrawal of British troops.


----------



## Caleix (7 Mar 2006)

Im no high ranking official in the Brit or Canadian military (just a little Pte on BMQ) so could anyone give me an idea of what effects this would have on our guys in A-Stan?

Caleix


----------



## geo (7 Mar 2006)

None..... x-cept the possibility that there would be more Brits available for service in Afghanistan.

Shjould point out that the Americans have a projected transition of transfering authority to Iraqi forces somewhere along the same lines (2008)..... but this is under ideal conditions.

While Iraq's new military forces are supposed to have a couple of Divisions up and running...... the only thing that they can effectively deploy is a Brigade minus (last time I checked)..... 

So............

Sounds nice - I'll believe it when I see it .


----------



## tomahawk6 (7 Mar 2006)

The US Army will be in Iraq long after 2008.


----------



## geo (7 Mar 2006)

Ayup.....
But, ask a politician and he'll spin you a bunch of hope that the Iraqi leadership and military are strong and capable of keeping their own... but I have reservations.


----------



## big bad john (13 Mar 2006)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/4801624.stm

UK troops in Iraq to fall by 800  

British forces could withdraw from some areas 
Defence Secretary John Reid has announced the number of UK troops in Iraq will be reduced by 800 to 7,000. 
Mr Reid said they could be withdrawn in May because Iraqi forces, now numbering 235,000, were now capable of overseeing tactical responsibilities. 

But this is not part of the "handover of responsibility", he told MPs. 

A new committee of Iraqi ministers, military staff and coalition figures will start assessing whether some provinces can begin the handover. 

  This is no time to give those trying to start a civil war any hope or succour 

Tim Collins
Former senior Army officer 

But former Army officer Col Tim Collins said the reduction sent out the wrong message and the Iraqi army was in no condition to take over. 

"This is no time to give those trying to start a civil war any hope or succour," he told BBC News. 

The reduction means a total of 3,000 troops will have been withdrawn since October 2003, when there were 10,000 British troops there. 

Mr Reid said there were now 235,000 members of the Iraqi security forces equipped and trained, with 5,000 more signing up every month. 

  
 The reductions I have announced are not part of a handover of security responsibility 

John Reid
Defence Secretary 
And the Iraqi Army has 110 operational combat battalions carrying out counter-insurgency operations. 

This decision to reduce numbers was not prompted by a rise in violence and was not part of a wider timetable, said the minister. 

It reflected the "completion of some of our security sector reform tasks to develop the capability of the Iraqi forces", he said, and improvements in the way UK forces are configured. 

"Let me stress that the reductions I have announced are not part of a handover of security responsibility," said Mr Reid. 

"They are not caused by, nor a cause of, changes in troop levels of other coalition allies. 

"In the next few weeks the joint committee to transfer security responsibility will start the assessment phase to look at whether conditions have been met for some provinces to begin the handover process." 

Civil war 

Downing Street has always insisted there is no strict timetable for British troops to quit Iraq and withdrawal depended on the "quality and quantity" of Iraqi troops. 

Lt Gen Nick Houghton, the UK's senior commander in Iraq, had told a newspaper they could withdraw by 2008. 

Elsewhere in his Commons statement, Mr Reid said the current lead formation in Iraq, 7th Armoured Brigade, will be replaced in May by 20th Armoured Brigade. 

Major units, including 1st The Queen's Dragoon Guards and the 12th Regiment Royal Artillery, would replace those currently in Iraq. 

And aviation support will be reduced by two Sea King helicopters in May but support for the Iraqi Navy and the coalition task force in the north of the Gulf would be unchanged. 

Mr Reid said that despite the continued violence, civil war was "neither imminent nor inevitable" and the calm reaction of Iraqi civilians and troops were encouraging signs. 

"Despite the ferocity of the terrorist, the Iraqi people will not be defeated - and our will to see the job done will not be broken."


----------



## big bad john (14 Mar 2006)

Further to above from the MOD:

http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/DefenceNews/MilitaryOperations/UkPersonnelInIraqWillReduceByAbout800AfterMayRoulement.htm

UK Personnel in Iraq will reduce by about 800 after May roulement
13 Mar 06 
Defence Secretary John Reid has announced that the UK military presence in Iraq will reduce by about 800 personnel, following the next roulement of British forces in May.


The Secretary of State said that the reduction in overall numbers was not part of a handover of security responsibilities to the Iraqis, but instead reflected the completion of some security sector reform tasks - developing the Iraqi security forces capabilities, for example by training the trainers and those guarding institutions. It also reflected improvements in the configuration of UK forces.



In the statement, made to Parliament on 13 March 2006, Mr Reid explained that the lead UK formation in Iraq, currently 7th Armoured Brigade, would be replaced in early May by 20th Armoured Brigade. The major units that will be deployed to replace those currently in theatre will be:

1st The Queen's Dragoon Guards (from 20 Brigade, Osnabruck) 
The Queen’s Royal Hussars (20 Brigade, Sennelager) 
12th Regiment Royal Artillery (1 Division, Sennelager) 
33 Engineer Regiment (Wimbish near Saffron Walden) 
35 Engineer Regiment (20 Brigade, Paderborn) 
1st Battalion Grenadier Guards (160 Brigade, Windsor) 
1st Battalion The Princess of Wales' Royal Regiment (20 Brigade, Paderborn) 
2nd Battalion The Royal Anglian Regiment (2 Brigade, Tern Hill) 
1st Battalion The Devon and Dorset Light Infantry (19 Brigade, Catterick) 
1st Battalion The Light Infantry (20 Brigade, Paderborn) 
3 Logistic Support Regiment Royal Logistic Corps (Abingdon)
"Iraqis themselves have clearly shown us what they want, and it is not a return to fear and oppression. They showed us that most impressively in December, when some 12 million of them voted in free and fair election"

John Reid
The full text of the Secretary of State's statement is as follows: 

"With permission, Mr Speaker, I should like to make a statement about our operations and force levels in Iraq.

"First let me express my sincere condolences to the families of Captain Richard Holmes and also to the family of Private Lee Ellis of 2nd Battalion The Parachute Regiment, killed in Iraq on 28th February; and also to Trooper Carl Smith’s family, Trooper Smith who died on 2nd February. I am sure the whole House will wish to be associated with these condolences.

"We express our sympathy too for all those families of the forces of other nations, and of the many innocent civilians who have died or have been injured as a result of terrorist activity in Iraq in recent months.

"Hon and Rt Hon Members will have been following the situation in Iraq carefully, and will, like me, have been concerned about events in particular those following the disgraceful bombing of the al-Askari Shrine in Samarra.

"Some commentators have suggested that that act of terror will lead to a slide into civil war. It is certainly true that those acts of terrorism are cruel and barbaric but they are not mindless. They have a purpose. That purpose is to undermine the efforts of the vast majority of the Iraqi people who seek peace, stability and democracy in their country, and it also has the purpose of trying to break the will of the coalition forces supporting them in that quest.

"Mr Deputy Speaker, despite the ferocity of the terrorist, the Iraqi people will not be defeated. And our will to see the job done will not be broken.

"Our analysis is that civil war is neither imminent nor inevitable. But it is the case that in some areas of Iraq, including in Baghdad, there has been an increase in sectarian violence. This is abhorrent and plays to the aim of the terrorists.

"This reflects the completion of some of our security sector reform tasks, to develop the capability of the Iraq forces; for instance in training the trainers and in those who guard institutions."

John Reid
"But in fact, in the face of the cynical targeting of the Samarra attack, the aftermath has been characterised more by calls for restraint by Iraqi politicians and religious leaders, by the calm reaction of the vast majority of Iraqis, in all the circumstances – despite their natural revulsion and anger – and the mature response of Iraq’s new security forces. These are, in the midst of all of the problems that we see, encouraging signs in a very difficult and delicate situation.

"Our respect and admiration for the men and women of our armed forces remains undiminished. The truly magnificent work they are doing there is having a positive effect and they have played a vital role in helping Iraq come a long long way in a short space of time.

"Suffice it to say that Iraqis themselves have clearly shown us what they want, and it is not a return to fear and oppression. They showed us that most impressively in December, when some 12 million of them voted in free and fair elections – 12 million, or a turnout Mr deputy Speaker of about 75% of the electorate – despite the threats of death and destruction.

"The current political wrangling over the formation of a new coalition Government is perhaps natural, but is also contributing towards an uncertainty and towards fuelling speculation. As that process moves forward the Iraqi politicians must not forget the commitment of the Iraqi people who voted in such large numbers to bring order and fair government to a unified Iraq.

"However, there has also been a continual and considerable advance in the numbers, capability and morale of the Iraqi Security Forces. Which have developed as democracy has developed. It is in this context that I now turn to our United Kingdom troop presence.

"When I announced the last changeover in October last year there were 190,000 members of the Iraqi security forces already trained, capable and equipped. Today I can tell the House that there are around 235,000 – 45,000 more than when I announced the last roulement deployment, and others are joining them at the rate of around 5,000 every month.

"It is against this background that we assess our force levels. I can therefore tell the House today that as a result of this roulement there will be a reduction of British forces in Iraq of around 800 personnel. This reflects the completion of some of our security sector reform tasks, to develop the capability of the Iraq forces; for instance in training the trainers and in those who guard institutions, as well as improvements in the way we configure our own forces.

"We will stay as long as we are needed, and wanted, and until the job is done."

John Reid
"Our force levels reflect the in-theatre assessments in the South East of Iraq. Today's announcement marks a reduction from the high point of some 10,000 UK personnel in October 2003, to just over 7,000 in May of this year.

"The lead formation in Iraq, currently 7th Armoured Brigade, will be replaced in early May by 20th Armoured Brigade.

"The following major units will be deployed to replace those in theatre today:

1st The Queen's Dragoon Guards 
The Queen's Royal Hussars 
12th Regiment Royal Artillery 
33 and 35 Engineer Regiments 
1st Battalion Grenadier Guards 
1st Battalion The Princess of Wales' Royal Regiment 
2nd Battalion The Royal Anglian Regiment 
1st Battalion The Devon and Dorset Light Infantry 
1st Battalion The Light Infantry 
And, 3 Logistic Support Regiment Royal Logistic Corps
"A number of Reserve personnel will accompany this deployment, including soldiers from The Lancastrian and Cumbrian Volunteers, and the King's and Cheshire Regiment.

"Aviation support will continue to be provided by five Merlin, eight Sea King Support Helicopters, and four Lynx. In May, there will be a reduction of two Sea King helicopters. Our support to the Iraqi Navy and our contribution to the coalition taskforce in the North Arabian Gulf, will continue unchanged.

"Let me stress Mr Deputy Speaker, that the reductions I have announced are not, repeat not, part of a handover of security responsibility at the operational level. They are not caused by, nor a cause of, changes in troops levels of other coalition allies.

"In the next few weeks The Joint Committee to Transfer Security Responsibility, a body made up of Iraqi Ministers, military staff and senior Coalition figures, will start the assessment phase to look at whether conditions have been met for some Provinces in Iraq to begin the handover process to which I have already alluded. When they have reached conclusions I will of course update the House on the implications of that assessment.

"In closing I'd like to reiterate that we continue amidst the struggle in Iraq to make progress but much remains to be done.

"Let me stress that the reductions I've announced are not part of a handover of security responsibility to the Iraqis themselves. They are not caused by, nor a cause of, changes in troop levels of other coalition allies. 

"They do reflect the completion of some of our security reform tasks in developing the capability of the Iraqi forces. Training the trainers and guarding institutions.

"Our commitment to the Iraqi people and their Government remains total, and it remains steadfast. Our commitment to the coalition is certain. We will stay as long as we are needed, and wanted, and until the job is done.

"Today marks another significant step in that process.”


----------



## The Gues-|- (14 Mar 2006)

Quagmire, soon to be FUBAR.  Doesn't it take *YEARS* to build a professional Military?  They regret invading Iraq, they're trying to do anything to pull out legitimately, and once the civil war heats up they'll place the blame on the US trained Iraqi Army for not containing the violence. Unfortunate, but another loss in the books.


----------



## tomahawk6 (14 Mar 2006)

Rooting for civil war Guest ?
Hate to burst your misconception of the current situation in Iraq, but there will be no civil war despite the best efforst of AQ. Those bodies you been hearing about in the news in Baghdad, most are AQ terrorists.
The Sunni's are working more closely with the government, because most realize that they would lose big time in an all out civil war.


----------



## big bad john (18 Mar 2006)

http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/DefenceNews/MilitaryOperations/britainWillNotCutAndRunJohnReidVisitsBaghdadAsIraqisDetermineTheirFutureGovernment.htm

'Britain will not cut and run'; John Reid visits Baghdad as Iraqis determine their future government
17 Mar 06 
The people of Iraq have shown remarkable restraint in light of recent terrorist activities, said UK Defence Secretary John Reid as he arrived in Baghdad today, Friday 17 March 06.



Mr Reid was meeting with the head of the Multi-National Forces in Iraq, General George Casey, to discuss the security situation in Iraq, progress made by the Iraqi Security Forces and human rights issues. 

Mr Reid said: 

"I want to reaffirm Britain's wholehearted commitment to the Iraqi people and to the coalition's effort in Iraq. Britain will not 'cut and run'. We will stay until the job is done, which means as long as we are needed by the Iraqi people and are wanted by the Iraqi government. 

"All coalition troops deserve to be thanked for their contribution, which includes real progress made in building up the Iraqi Security Forces, who today number around 235,000." 

The Defence Secretary also met with his Iraqi counterpart, Defence Minister Sa'adoun al-Dulaimi, to discuss the significant role that the Iraqi Security Forces have taken in dealing with recent sectarian violence.

Mr Reid said: 

"I have been very impressed by the professionalism and restraint shown by the Iraqi Security Forces in their handling of recent terrorist activities. 

"The improving operational effectiveness of the Iraqi Security Forces will help to give Iraq what the vast majority of the Iraqi people want - a stable and secure future for their country."


----------



## SeaKingTacco (18 Mar 2006)

> Those bodies you been hearing about in the news in Baghdad, most are AQ terrorists.



Tomahawk- do you have some sort of link for that statement?  Not that I doubt you, but this is the first I've heard that most of the bodies were terrorists and not innocents. I'd like to do some more reading.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## big bad john (22 May 2006)

http://news.scotsman.com/index.cfm?id=754962006

First UK troops to leave Iraq 'within weeks'
BRIAN BRADY
 WESTMINSTER EDITOR 
TONY Blair will use the restoration of a democratic government in Iraq to activate a pull-out programme that could see UK troops start to withdraw within weeks. 

Although Iraq remains convulsed by violence and under constant threat of civil war, Blair and US President George Bush will this week thrash out the final details of their plan to leave Iraq. 

And in another development certain to put strain on the coalition, the Italian government revealed it would begin talks this week to discuss the withdrawal of its own forces. Sources claimed as many as 1,000 of the 2,600 Italian troops in Iraq could leave by next month. 

Blair is expected to begin a round of shuttle diplomacy in the next few days, culminating in a summit in Washington at which the demand to begin the long-delayed draw-down of forces will top the agenda. 

Blair and Bush will base their handover plans on a secret agreement worked out earlier this year, which should have seen the first 2,000 British soldiers begin leaving Iraq this month. 

But the poor security situation in the country has forced them to redraw the blueprint, and aim to hit the 2,000 target - a quarter of the UK presence in Iraq - by the end of the year, starting as early as next month. 

In the meantime, the army hopes to return its remaining soldiers to barracks - on a province-by-province basis - as Iraq's own military and police begin to assume full responsibility for security in the British zone. 

"This is a critical moment," Blair said yesterday, after the government, led by Prime Minister Nuri al-Maliki, was finally sworn in. "Now we have got a government for the first time that is one of genuine national unity." 

But, in a sign of the Coalition's hope that the landmark move would free their own hands, he added: "The question now is can they then make their writ run throughout the country and get to the point where Iraq can potentially take control of its own destiny?" 

Japanese and Australian officials have also begun dropping heavy hints about plans to begin withdrawing their own forces from Iraq over the summer. 

Sources at the Ministry of Defence last night insisted that the accelerated preparations for the final exit strategy were not a "panic measure", but a planned response to the establishment of a democratic government in Baghdad.

But Air Marshal Sir Tim Garden, a Liberal Democrat peer and former assistant chief of defence staff, warned that a quick exit should not mean Iraq is abandoned to its fate as its new leaders struggle to control widespread sectarian violence. 

He said: "If we withdraw just because after five months they have managed to cobble together a government, you could really only characterise that as cutting and running. The tremendous problem with this is that decision-making over Iraq isn't in the hands of the British government and it probably isn't really with the American government. I think the fate of our forces lies more with what the Pentagon wants to do." 

Despite the hopeful statements made by Blair and members of the new government, the chaos on the streets of Iraq's cities remains deadly, with reports suggesting one person is killed on the streets of Basra - the centre of the British zone - every hour. The political deadlock between Shia, Sunni and Kurdish representatives has been reflected to lethal effect in terrorist attacks and faction-fighting. Two UK soldiers were injured in a roadside bombing north-west of the city yesterday, while in Baghdad a bomb killed 19 people in a crowd of Shi'ite labourers. 

One British military official warned that it would take at least six months to determine whether the Iraqi forces could be trusted to keep order. 

But the new prime minister has yet to decide which would-be ministers will handle the security and defence portfolios.


----------



## tomahawk6 (22 May 2006)

I doubt this story is accurate. Blair is in Iraq today and has made no mention of troop withdrawals.


----------



## big bad john (22 May 2006)

I posted the story to show how strong the lobby to pull troops out of Iraq is.  They are constantly having stories and preasure put on the government to pull out.  So much so that the government does discuss and plan for it.  Hence the title of the thread, "rumours".


----------



## GAP (22 May 2006)

What Iraq needs is it's own "something" to develop around. The Press has constantly visualized this as being a "government" formed, but I don't know if this is the "thing" that will draw everything together. Based on their history, it is likely to be something or someone taking charge of the military/security forces that has the force of character to succeed. A future Sadam, as it were.


----------



## tomahawk6 (22 May 2006)

I notice that the British Army seem's to lack the motivation that the US military has for serving in Iraq and Afghanistan.


----------



## big bad john (22 May 2006)

I wouldn't say that the Forces lack the motivation, but the politicians certainly do.  The British Forces are still pulling a full load in the balkans at the present time.  Time between tours is somewhat short.  Let me attach an article to back up my first statement.  Please read about their units duties and their pride in their unit.  As well as the fact that they are both Territorials (Reservists) with multiple overseas tours.



http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/DefenceNews/PeopleInDefence/IraqTaTwinsCelebrateDoublePromotion.htm

Iraq TA twins celebrate double promotion
22 May 06 
Territorial Army Twins, James and Andrew Lucas, are celebrating the end of a successful six month tour of duty in Iraq by both being promoted to Corporal on the same day.


We did it! Twins Andrew and James Lucas, 25, of the West Midlands Regiment, celebrate their promotion. 
[Picture: Cpl Anthony Boocock RLC]
The 25-year-old twins are both members of the West Midlands Regiment and are serving with Cambrai (Force Protection) Company at Headquarters, Multi National Division (South East) in the southern Iraqi city of Basrah, where they have been since November last year.

They were summoned to their company commander’s office, congratulated and given their badges of rank just days before the end of their tour.

"It came as a surprise, a nice one," said Andrew. "We weren't really expecting it. We don't do everything together any more, but it was nice getting promoted together."

"I joined the TA first," said James. "Then I dragged Andy along, he stepped up the game by going to Kosovo with 2nd Battalion, Royal Regiment of Fusiliers in 2000, then I did Afghanistan in 2003.

"We both had really good tours, so we thought that we would do it again and we both fancied coming out here to do it again so we volunteered to come out here.

"There are a lot of young inexperienced people out here and we have just finished a Non Commissioned Officers (NCOs) cadre and we thought we would come out and put it to use.

"This tour was not what we expected at first, last time we were with regular battalions carrying out a full range of duties. We knew that a TA formed unit tour would be different, and it was in a force protection role. 


On duty; James, left, and Andrew during their deployment to Iraq. 
[Picture: Cpl Anthony Boocock RLC] 
"It has not just been doing gate sentry which would have been horrendous. We've got outside the wire, we've spoken to lads from 1st Fusilier, and I think that we have done more and varied things than them.

"We do armed escorts, the IRT (Incident Response Team), Immediate Action patrols, Vehicle Check points, so it has been varied."

"This is very different to Afghanistan," James continued. "There were just a few hundred of us there, we were a couple of TA platoons attached to a regular patrol company. Here we are a formed TA unit, a divisional asset with a variety of taskings. 

"Mum was not happy when we told her that we were both coming out, but she supported us. When she first heard that we volunteered she wasn’t happy, but she will be glad to get us back."

Both James and Andrew went to Coventry University. Both men are members of A Company, The West Midlands Regiment, and are based at the TA Centre in Sheldon.


----------



## tomahawk6 (23 May 2006)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/Iraq/Story/0,,1780993,00.html?gusrc=rss

The US/UK will handover to the Iraqi's 16 of the 18 province's. This will enable the coalition to concentrate their resources on the problem areas and sort things out.


----------



## big bad john (23 May 2006)

http://www.iht.com/articles/2006/05/22/news/iraq.php

U.K. gives conflicting signals on Iraq exit  
By John F. Burns and John O'Neil The New York Times

MONDAY, MAY 22, 2006

BAGHDAD Prime Minister Tony Blair of Britain paid a surprise visit Monday to the new Iraqi prime minister, Nuri Kamal al-Maliki, to show support for his new government and discuss handing responsibility for security over to Iraqi forces.

Maliki said at a news conference that British forces would hand over control of two provinces to the Iraqi Army next month, and in a joint statement the leaders said that "by the end of this year, responsibility for much of Iraq's territorial security should have been transferred to Iraqi control."

But a member of Blair's entourage said by news services to be a senior British official described a much slower timetable for a full withdrawal.

The official said that the hope was for all coalition combat forces to be out of Iraq by the end of the new government's term in office, which expires at the end of 2009, news services said. The official said that some noncombat forces could stay on after that to provide training, and that the withdrawal depended on the pace of progress in restoring stability.

Meanwhile, at least 17 people were killed by car bombs and drive-by shootings Monday, including seven police officers, and the U.S. military announced that a marine was killed during combat operations on Sunday in Anbar Province. At least 20 Iraqis died Sunday in bombings and shootings.

The White House spokesman, Tony Snow, announced that Blair would travel to Washington later this week to brief President George W. Bush about his trip.

"What they are going to be doing is talking about Iraq and the next step forward," Snow told reporters as the president traveled to Chicago to give an address on the war on terror.

In the speech, Bush called the formation of an Iraqi government "a watershed event."

"This is a free government under a democratic Constitution and its formation marks a victory for the cause of freedom in the Middle East," Bush said, according to news services.

Looking ahead to the same kind of transition discussed by Blair, Bush declared, "As the new Iraqi government grows in confidence and capability, America will play an increasingly supporting role."

Blair, during his appearance with Maliki, took note of the difficulties that blocked the government's formation for the last several months.

"It has been longer and harder than any of us would have wanted it to be, but this is a new beginning and we want to see what you want to see, which is Iraq and the Iraqi people to be able to take charge of their own destiny," he said.

Bush has often said that American forces "will stand down as Iraqi forces stand up," but has resisted setting any timetable for withdrawal, saying decisions will be based on conditions on the ground.

A remark by Bush at a news conference earlier this year that the decision on when the last American soldier leaves Iraq will be made by his successor, who would take office in 2009, caused a stir at the time, but White House aides have insisted that significant withdrawals will begin well before then.

Blair said Monday that decisions on sending troops home would depend on the security situation and on the pace at which regions could be handed over to Iraqi forces.

On Sunday, Maliki had used his first full day on the job to promise "maximum levels of force in confronting terrorists and killers." He also pledged to created a unified security force in Baghdad, home to at least 6 million of Iraq's 25 million people.

John F. Burns reported from Baghdad for this article and John O'Neil from New York


----------



## big bad john (16 Jun 2006)

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,7374-2229547,00.html

British troops to begin Iraq exit
By David Charter and Leo Lewis in Tokyo



  
British troops operate in the south of the country 
  
THE phased withdrawal of British troops from two southern provinces in Iraq is expected to be announced as early as next week. Together with the departure of other foreign contingents, it will clear the way for the new Iraqi Government to take responsibility for security. 
In a pullout over the next month, 150 Queen’s Dragoons Guards will leave Muthana province, to be followed by the beginning of the withdrawal of the British contingent of 800 to 1,000 troops in Maysan. 

Although the two desert provinces are regarded as the quietest, much will be made by the British and Iraqi Governments of the symbolism of handing over to the security forces of the first elected administration. 



Details of the move, to be announced by the Iraqi Government, emerged in Japan. Taro Aso, the Foreign Minister, returned from a meeting with his British, Australian and US counterparts and told reporters that “the time for bringing the SDF (self-defence forces) home was much nearer”. 

Junichiro Koizumi, Japan’s Prime Minister, will follow the Iraqi statement with his own announcement on Wednesday that his country’s ground self-defence forces will leave southern Iraq, Cabinet office sources in Tokyo have confirmed to The Times. 

Mr Koizumi’s decision, taken several months earlier than expected, is likely to be followed by the swift removal of Japan’s 600 troops from Samawah, in Muthana, where they have been engaged on humanitarian projects. That would allow 460 Australian soldiers who have been guarding the Japanese to leave. 



British government sources refused to confirm the plan, but it is in line with promises from Tony Blair that British troops will pull out from the summer. They have already withdrawn to barracks in Muthana and Maysan in preparation for a return to Basra. 

Salam Zikam Ali al-Zubaie, the Iraqi Deputy Prime Minister, confirmed that the handover was imminent. He said: “There is an agreement to take over the security responsibilities from the British, Australian and Japanese forces in southern Iraq during this month.” He did not specify a date. 

Mr Blair, asked about the reports of the handover, said: “It is the very purpose of our strategy as progressively over time, as the Iraqis are capable of handling security and taking charge of their destiny. Then of course that situation will arise where we can step down as they step up to the mark. But that’s a matter for the Iraqi Government.” 

The handover process is being masterminded by the Joint Committee to Transfer Security Responsibility on which British, American and Iraqi officials sit. 

Nigel Blunden, a spokesman for Australia’s Defence Minister, Brendan Nelson, said: “At the moment we are there protecting the Japanese engineers, and the Japanese have indicated their intention to withdraw their contingent.” 

Italy will have completed the withdrawal of its troops from Iraq within three to four months, Lorenzo Forcieri, the junior defence minister said yesterday. 

Romano Prodi, Italy’s Prime Minister, has said that the whole of the Italian contingent — once the fourth largest in Iraq — will be pulled out by the end of the year. 

It will be down to 1,600 men by the end of June. 

Speaking on the margins of an EU summit in Brussels, Signor Prodi said that the United States was not happy about the withdrawal but would accept the decision when it was fully explained.



TROOP NUMBERS

MUTHANA

Japan about 600 
Australia about 500 
Britain 150 

BASRA 

Britain 5,500 
Denmark 530 
Czech Republic 100 
Romania 100
Lithuania 50 

DHIQAR 
Italy 2,700 
Romania 500 

MAYSAN 
Britain 1,000 

Source: Ministry of Defence


----------

